# Crowdfunding a lawyer for the farms?



## mindlessobserver (Mar 18, 2019)

We've hit the major leauges of press in Australia's retarded cousin, and reading between the lines it is clear they want our ass and are trying to get Uncle Sugar to help. I am a firm believer in shit never aging well and needing to get ahead of the ball before it smashes you in the face. I don't want to sound autistic or alarmist, but this website needs a lawyer. And not the cheap kind to deal with a DUI either. We need somebody in the locality our server is based at with Federal Court access and a rolodex of various luminary people.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 18, 2019)

Null is the best e-lawyer in the west.
Which is funny, because he's currently in the east.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 18, 2019)

What are they going to do legally that's within their capability? I'm not concerned.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 18, 2019)

We've done nothing illegal tho lol


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 18, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> What are they going to do legally that's within their capability? I'm not concerned.



Never doubt the power of government to be petty and abuse its power. It does it all the time. In America you cannot have your car searched without a warrant or be detained by police without cause. So how are DUI checkpoints a thing? They are thing because they put up a big sign that says "NOTICE: You are entering a police checkpoint! Entering the checkpoint means you consent to search". In theory, this means you can just turn around, right? Well no. Because they always put the damn thing on the other side of a bridge so by the time you see it coming up ahead, you can't turn around as you are boxed in by the other rubes behind you and can only go foreword. Thus consenting to the search.

the Government can bend its own rules into a pretzel when it suits them. And when it does, you are fucked unless you already prepared ahead of time.


----------



## Just A Butt (Mar 18, 2019)

From the article:


> He said Moon was right with his claim that New Zealand's law would stop at the border.



I don’t think we have anything to worry about.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 18, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> Never doubt the power of government to be petty and abuse its power. It does it all the time. In America you cannot have your car searched without a warrant or be detained by police without cause. So how are DUI checkpoints a thing?



Totally different things. One has a point, to apprehend drink drivers. There's no point to the government flipping out and taking down an autistic shitposting site because it was mean to New Zealand. 

8chan and 4chan have far bigger communities and do far worse things and they're still up and running.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 18, 2019)

Are you okay reatard?


----------



## bearycool (Mar 18, 2019)

The only thing we need to do is mock the New Zealand police and the country as a whole for being idiotic individuals on censorship and the Streisand effect.

Nothing more.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 18, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Totally different things. One has a point, to apprehend drink drivers. There's no point to the government flipping out and taking down an autistic shitposting site because it was mean to New Zealand.
> 
> 8chan and 4chan have far bigger communities and do far worse things and they're still up and running.



Which is a fair point I suppose. But this probably needs to be something to think about. At a minimum some phone calls are going to be made. Goes without saying that nothing should be said, and if they do persist an attorney will be required. Innocent people need lawyers all the time. Even if all that is required is to tell the police to go pound sand.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 18, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> At a minimum some phone calls are going to be made.



Horrifying.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 18, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Horrifying.



Nobody wants a phone call from the FBI asking wtf you have been doing with your shitposting web zone.

_EDIT_

And while it is flippant to call it "just a phone call" its not. The correct response is of course to say you are not going to say anything to them. But that means they can't just drop it as they need some sort of affirmative statement to close things out in their report. Which means they will either keep asking, or start digging around. When the FBI calls, you either tell them what they want to know, or you get an attorney to tell them what they need to know and to fuck off. The former often leads to way more bad outcomes then the latter.


----------



## Lysenko (Mar 18, 2019)

Uh Josh has Nick Rikieta of Rikieta Law.


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 18, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> Nobody wants a phone call from the FBI asking wtf you have been doing with your shitposting web zone.



As far as I know, that's already happened multiple times to Null when he lived in the US and nothing came of it. They even showed up at his house.


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Mar 18, 2019)

God damnit who the fuck cares

Who the fuck cares about Australia or Newd zeeeeland. Nobody.


----------



## Superman93 (Mar 18, 2019)

Into Spergatory this goes!


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 18, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> We've hit the major leauges of press in Australia's exceptional cousin, and reading between the lines it is clear they want our ass and are trying to get Uncle Sugar to help. I am a firm believer in shit never aging well and needing to get ahead of the ball before it smashes you in the face. I don't want to sound autistic or alarmist, but this website needs a lawyer. And not the cheap kind to deal with a DUI either. We need somebody in the locality our server is based at with Federal Court access and a rolodex of various luminary people.





> *Website operator says requests for help in wake of shooting a 'joke'*


Lie. He asked if it was a joke. He didn't say that it was.



> New Zealand Police will have to hope their United States counterparts are willing to help if they want data about the Christchurch shooter from a website.


Lie. They didn't want info about the shooter because there is no evidence he had an account here and certainly didn't post about the attack before or during if he did have an account here. They wanted info about the people that were posting so they could go arrest any NZ citizens for watching a goddamn video.



> Moon told Detective Senior Sergeant John Michael that his request was a "joke" and New Zealand was a "small, irrelevant island nation" and a "s...hole country".


Repeating of lie #1.



> Police could possibly access information forensically by looking at cached material, he said, but it was hard to compel an overseas site to comply with New Zealand requirements.


What the fuck does that even mean? Forensically looking over cached material? I'm sure nothing has even been deleted, so why even look at the cache?



> Gunasekara said he hoped police could get assistance from the US and "serve a lesson on these people" so they realised they were not completely beyond the law.


Serve a lesson on these people? That's a weird way to word it. Also, go fuck yourselfs and your anti-free speech laws.



> But Council for Civil Liberties spokesman Thomas Beagle said Spark's approach of blocking the entire website was a "blunt instrument approach" which raised issues about censorship and freedom of speech.


Oh, THAT raises issues about censorship and freedom of speech, but not the police arresting and charging people for posting a fucking link to the video. No, that's not censorship.

Every single fucking time I bother to read a mainstream news article, it reminds me of why they are dying and makes me glad they are. Learn to code you parasites.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 18, 2019)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Are you okay reatard?



I am wood, stupid.


----------



## dreamworks face (Mar 18, 2019)

Like the US is going to lift a finger to help New Zealand take shit off the internet - in 2018 there was a mass shooting (defined as a gun incident where four or more people are shot and killed at once) over once a day in the US.  The US authorities have way bigger fish to fry than helping a shithole country memory-hole a video.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 19, 2019)

Lysenko said:


> Uh Josh has Nick Rikieta of Rikieta Law.


He'll also need $16,000 for a retainer.
Or at least that's what Nicky Rakets told Tommy Tooter.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Mar 19, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> I don't want to sound autistic or alarmist, but this website needs a lawyer.



but alas, this is both autistic and alarmist. the preparation and approach to legal issues null and other admins already take is plenty. when some specific issue does arise that requires legal assistance, you can be damn sure there will be a campaign for support if null requested it.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 19, 2019)

> Gunasekara said he hoped police could get assistance from the US and "serve a lesson on these people" so they realised they were not completely beyond the law.


Equating “not breaking the law” with “thinking they’re beyond the law” has some really interesting implications.  They’re dark as shit, but interesting.


----------



## Cake Farts (Mar 19, 2019)

Sam Losco said:


> Lie. He asked if it was a joke. He didn't say that it was.
> 
> 
> Lie. They didn't want info about the shooter because there is no evidence he had an account here and certainly didn't post about the attack before or during if he did have an account here. They wanted info about the people that were posting so they could go arrest any NZ citizens for watching a goddamn video.
> ...


I’m really hoping that Detective Mikey or some police grunt will make a burner account here to investigate us k-farmers. That would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 19, 2019)

OP, are you by chance a sovereign citizen? You employ the same sort of logic and understanding of the law as one.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Mar 19, 2019)

Id rather Null use it to sue Sammy.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

DragoonSierra said:


> Id rather Null use it to sue Sammy.



You can bet Sam's going to be repeating those things under the guise of "just quoting media reports".


----------



## DragoonSierra (Mar 19, 2019)

repentance said:


> You can bet Sam's going to be repeating those things under the guise of "just quoting media reports".


hes made many more claims than what the Australian media has


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 19, 2019)

The Fool said:


> OP, are you by chance a sovereign citizen? You employ the same sort of logic and understanding of the law as one.



No


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Mar 19, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> The Fool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 19, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> We've hit the major leauges of press in Australia's exceptional cousin, and reading between the lines it is clear they want our ass and are trying to get Uncle Sugar to help.


Lol New Zealand straight up clutched its pearls and said _"How DARE you?!" _

I love it.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 19, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> I am wood, stupid.


what a beautiful duwang

chew


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 19, 2019)

The Fool said:


> OP, are you by chance a sovereign citizen? You employ the same sort of logic and understanding of the law as one.


Pretty sure OP is just a super retard.


----------

